# Ladenschluß



## drboe (19 Juni 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird weiter gesundgebetet


Bis heute morgen war ich der festen Überzeugung: das, was die Handy-TV-Propheten absondern ist nicht zu toppen. Seit der Lektüre des Hamburger Abendblattes von heute weiss ich es besser. 

Wer es noch nicht gemerkt hat: im Zusammenhang mit der Fussball WM wird die völlige Aufhebung des Ladenschutzgesetzes geprobt. Geschäfte in der Hamburger Innenstadt haben daher bis 24 Uhr sowie an Sonn- und Feiertagen geöffnet. Bringt das etwas? Iwo. Man hat ja als potentieller Kunde nicht mehr Geld zum Ausgeben zur Verfügung, nur weil die Geschäfte länger geöffnet sind. Nun stellt der Einzelhandel auch fest, dass das Interesse der Kunden gering ist. Bei der Erklärung der Ursache hat man sich aber selbst übertroffen:

_Viele führen den ausbleibenden Kundenansturm auch auf das schöne Wetter und *die Übertragung der Spiele* zurück._

http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2006/06/19/575666.html

M. Boettcher


----------



## DNA2 (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Bringt das etwas? Iwo.


Gegenfrage: 
Wem schadet's (außer vielleicht den Tankstellen und Bahnhofskiosken)?


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*



			
				DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und was ist mit den Angestellten?


----------



## DNA2 (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*

Das ist eine andere Frage - hier ist natürlich entsprechende Absicherung vonnöten.

Aber muss das der Gesetzgeber über Ladenschluss regeln?


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juni 2006)

DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine andere Frage - hier ist natürlich entsprechende Absicherung vonnöten.
> Aber muss das der Gesetzgeber über Ladenschluss regeln?


Diese Frage stelle ich mir schon seit Jahren, warum ein Ordnungsgesetz  als 
Arbeitschutzgesetz interpretiert wird.
Es gibt Millionen von Menschen, die im Schichtbetrieb und am Wochenende arbeiten müssen.
Dennoch ist der Glaube, dass verlängerte Öffnungszeiten  mehr Umsatz bringen,
 bei immer knapperen Haushaltskassen  eine mehr als naive  Wunschvorstellung.


----------



## DNA2 (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*

Mehr Umsatz vermutlich nicht - aber vielleicht gesteuerter ... Man kann wieder dann dort kaufen, wo man will - und nicht dort, wo gerade noch was offen hat.

Ich weiß nicht, ob's wirklich der Wirtschaft was bringt.

Ich bezweifle aber, dass es ihr schadet.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*



			
				DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann wieder dann dort kaufen, wo man will - und nicht dort, wo gerade noch was offen hat.


Jo, das erzähl mal jemandem in einem Kölner Vorort :wall:


----------



## DNA2 (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, das erzähl mal jemandem in einem Kölner Vorort :wall:


Mach ich, wenn ich einen treffe ...

Ernsthaft: Wenn es einen Markt für 23.30 oder 4:15-Einkäufe gibt, finden sich auch Geschäfte, die dann gerne öffnen würden. Gibt es keinen, ist halt zu.


----------



## technofreak (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*

Falls Bedarf für Diskussion über Öffnungszeiten besteht, trenn ich das gerne ab. 
Mit UMTS/Handy-TV hat das eigentlich wenig zu tun.

tf


----------



## drboe (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Bedarf für Diskussion über Öffnungszeiten besteht, trenn ich das gerne ab.
> Mit UMTS/Handy-TV hat das eigentlich wenig zu tun.


Mir ging es eigentlich um etwas anderes. Nämlich, dass häufig so krampfhaft versucht wird den eigenen Irrtum nicht einzugestehen, dass kaum ein "Argument" zu dämlich ist. Leute, die (in meinen Augen) realitätsblind sind, erklären etwas zum Akzeptanzproblem (die geringe Neigung nachts einzukaufen), das ursprünglich als Begründung für das Angebot verlängerter Öffnungszeiten herhalten mußte. Die längeren Öffnungszeiten wurden ja mit der Veranstaltung "Fussball WM" begründet. Nun stellt man aber fest, das die gleiche Veranstaltung die potentiellen Kunden von den Geschäften fern hält. Das überrascht schon ein wenig.Und dass der Juni meterologisch zum Sommer gezählt wird, ist dem Einzelhandelsverband, der IHK und der Politik offenbar auch völlig neu. 

Bei der Auktion der UMTS Lizenzen hat man sich 2000 in Politik und Medien überschlagen mit den angeblich machbaren und unbedingt erforderlichen  Möglichkeiten der Telekommunikation. Potentielle Anbieter habe sich besoffen geredet, die Lizenzen als Mittel zum "Geld drucken" angesehen und dann bar jeder Vernunft die Lizenzpreise nach oben getrieben. Nur die Interessen derer, die das Ganze bezahlen sollen, spielten und spielen so gut wie keine Rolle; sowohl bei UMTS als auch bei den Ladenöffnungszeiten und in vielen anderen Bereichen. Das ist ein Prinzip, das sich durch Wirtschaft und Politik zieht, wo weitreichende Entscheidungen immer häufiger getroffen werden, ohne dass gegenteilige Ansichten und Überlegungen zum Risiko ausreichend ins Kalkül einbezogen werden. Und weil "Handy TV" nun einmal nicht floppen darf, werden positive Berichte, Studien usw. produziert. Wie die Wirklichkeit aussieht, interessiert nicht; Wirklichkeit wird gemacht. WAP läßt grüßen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*

Woran erkennt man denn einen UMTS-Handyseher?
Der jubelt beim Tor ca. eine Minute nach seinen Nachbarn. Nach einem Test den ich neulich gelesen habe verzögert sich das Livesignal durch die mehrfach Rumcodiererei ca. eine Minute.
Wohl dem, der seine Uhr nach der Tagesschau stellt.

Im Übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass man die Ladenschlußregelung komplett abschaffen sollte. Nur mal so nebenbei...


----------



## drboe (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass man die Ladenschlußregelung komplett abschaffen sollte. Nur mal so nebenbei...


Ich habe kein Problem damit, das Ladenschlußgesetz komplett zu streichen. Dennoch ein paar Anmerkungen:

1. die Verbraucher sind m. E. an längeren Ladenöffnungszeiten kaum interessiert.  Spätestens dann, wenn man ihnen die persönlichen Konsequenzen aufzeigt. Längere Ladenöffnung bedeutet zunächst höhere Kosten über die Betriebs- ud  Personalkosten. Diese Kostensteigerung ist sicher, ein Zuwachs im Umsatz dagegen nicht. Mithin führen längere Öffnungszeiten zu höheren Preisen oder einer Verschlechterung des Service. Beide Effekte kann man tatsächlich feststellen. 

2. Wer angesichts des Wettbewerbes seine Preise nicht erhöhen und den Service nicht verschlechtern kann, steht sich als Einzelhändler schlechter als bei den alten, fixierten Öffnungszeiten. Profitieren würden dann nur die großen Ketten. Da in den Einkaufzentren die Öffnungszeiten einheitlich erzwungen werden, fördert das die Monotonie deutscher Städte. Überall nur noch C&A, Karstadt, Mediamarkt, Douglas, .. aber keine von der Familie geführten Geschäfte mehr.

3. Man berücksichtigt bei solchen Angeboten die Lebensumstände inkl. Freizeitverhalten der Verbraucher zu wenig oder sogar gar nicht. Bestes Beispiel die aktuelle WM. Klar, es kommen Besucher von außerhalb in die Stadt, weil hier ein paar Spiele zu sehen sind. Die Leute werden herangekarrt, besuchen ein Spiel und hauen (ggf. nach einer Übernachtung) wieder ab. Ggf. saufen die auch die Nacht durch, was dem einen oder anderen Lokalbesitzer freut. Wenn der HSV gegen Bayern München spielt ist das Station auch voll mit Fussballfans. Dennoch träumt deshalb kein Einzelhändler davon eine Lampe oder einen Kühlschrank mehr zu verkaufen. Diejenigen, die bei den Freiluft Fernsehübertragungen Party machen, kommen überwiegend aus der Stadt selbst. Das man im Anschluß gut gelaunt noch ein paar Bier mehr zu sich nimmt, dürfte den Umsatz der Brauereien gut tun. Dass Juweliere, Buchhändler, Sportartikel- und Schuhgeschäfte, Optiker, Lederwaren- und Modegeschäfte in der Innenstadt davon profitieren, ist dennoch sehr unwahrscheinlich.

_Einmal extrem betrachtet: Welchen Sinn hätte eine längere Ladenöffnungszeit z. B. auf Amrum? Wer da als einziger Lebensmittel verkauft, der kann seine Öffnungszeit risikolos sogar verringern; wenn er will auf unter 1 Stunde täglich. Wer das nicht akzeptieren mag, der muss eben auf's Festland fahren._ 

4. Politiker und Einzelhandel trommeln seit Jahren für eine stetige Verlängerung der Öffnungszeiten mit dem Argument, die Verbraucher würden dann mehr konsumieren. Ich habe aber noch nie beobachtet, dass Verbraucher das ihnen zur Verfügung stehende Geld proportional zur Öffnungszeit der Läden  ausgeben. Eine solche Korrelation existiert nur in den Köpfen verwirrter Verbandsfunktionäre und staatlich allimentierten Wirtschaftsprofessoren, die seit Jahren diesen und ähnlichen Unsinn absondern, ohne je einen Beweis für die Thesen geliefert zu haben. Wenn sich jemand einen neuen Fernseher, ein Auto oder Möbel kaufen will, so handelt es sich in der Regel um Ersatzkäufe bzw. geplante Beschaffungen. Diese sind abhängig vom Bedarf und vorhandenen Finanzmitteln. Die Öffnungszeiten der Geschäfte spielen bei der Kaufentscheidung  überhaupt keine Rolle. 

5. Angesichts des 24 Stunden geöffneten Internets ist der Ladenschluß für einige Branchen schon gekippt. Dies hat vor allem zu einer Verlagerung von Käufen zu Lasten des Einzelhandel geführt. Ich bezweifle, dass man diesem Trend mit einer Verlängerung der Ladenöffnungszeiten entgegen wirken kann, zumal dies anders als beim Internetgeschäft zu deutlich höheren Kosten führt. Und selbst wenn die Leute in die Läden zurückkehren: es wird dann nicht mehr sondern nur anderswo konsumiert.

6. der größte Teil des privaten Konsums ist festgelegt, z. B. für Lebensmittel. Von diesen kauft man nicht mehr, nur weil das auch um 23 Uhr oder 4:30 Uhr geht. 
Das für nicht unbedingt notwendige Käufe völlig frei verfügbare Geld ist seit Jahren rückläufig. M. E. muss daher nicht die Öffnungszeit vergrößert werden, sondern das Einkommen der Verbraucher. Hier handeln Politik (Abgaben, Mehrwertsteuer ...) und Unternehmen (Arbeitsplätze, Lohn ...) seit Jahren kontraproduktiv. Wenn jemand 1000 Eur netto hat, so ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass er dieses Geld monatlich zu 100% ausgibt. Kürzt man ihm das Einkommen, so kann er weniger ausgeben. Für mehr als 50% der Bürger ist das seit Jahren gelebte Realität. Hält man Arbeitnehmer in Angst um ihr Auskommen, - eine Disziplin, in der Deutschland, deutsche Politiker, Verbandsfunktionäre, Pressefuzzis und Unternehmer schon heute Weltmeister sind, - so werden Ausgaben für Autos, Möbel, Reisen usw. gekürzt, Anschaffungen so weit es geht vertagt. Andererseits wird jemand mit 10.000 EUR netto monatlich sein Ausgabeverhalten auch mit 10% oder 20% mehr nicht wesentlich ändern, sondern eher mehr sparen.

Kurz: mir ist das Ladenschlußgesetz egal. Wer in der Debatte darum aber von einer "Verbesserung des Wirtschaftsstandortes Deutschland" faselt, hat keine Ahnung und übersieht die Nachteile für die kleinen Einzelhändler und damit den nationalen Wettbewerb. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*

Mir gehts nicht um den Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland dabei. Dass eine Abschaffung der Ladenschlußgesetze da überhaupt nix bringt ist klar.
Ich denke aber auch nicht, dass im Falle einer solchen Abschaffung die großen Ketten C&A etc. ihre Öffnungszeiten umstellen würden
Man braucht keinen Anzug mitten in der Nacht kaufen. 
Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass gerade die Einzelhändler - da vor allem die relativ kleinen Familienbetriebe - von der Streichung profitieren könnten. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Profiteure eher die kleinen Läden wären. Öffnungszeiten vielleicht nicht pauschal verlängert aber dafür "offen bei Klingeln" oder so. Gabs ja früher auch.
Wenn man sich die rund um die Uhr geöffneten Tankstellen anschaut, dann ist bei vielen fast ständig was los. Die Verbraucher sind dann auch gerne bereit, deutlich mehr zu zahlen als tagsüber.
Wieso also nicht die Preise teilen?
Tagsüber nen Euro für Ware X, nachts 1,50 EUR.
Kurz: der Markt würde sich selbst regeln. Keine Nachfrage -> kein Angebot. Nachfrage -> Angebot. Und wenn sichs nicht lohnt, dann ist as Angebot auch tot. Marktwirtschaft in der reinsten Form.


----------



## drboe (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gehts nicht um den Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland dabei. Dass eine Abschaffung der Ladenschlußgesetze da überhaupt nix bringt ist klar.


Meine Bemerkung zielte natürlich nicht auf Dich, sondern auf die Dauerkarteninhaber bei "Christiansen" die dort und anderswo entsprechenden Unsinn absondern.



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke aber auch nicht, dass im Falle einer solchen Abschaffung die großen Ketten C&A etc. ihre Öffnungszeiten umstellen würden
> Man braucht keinen Anzug mitten in der Nacht kaufen.


Da sieht die in Hamburg beobachtbare Realität aber anders aus. Die Verbraucher sind Deiner (und meiner) Meinung: man muss nicht mitten in der Nacht oder an einem schönen Sommerwochenende einen Anzug kaufen. Dessen ungeachtet sind die Läden in der Innenstadt geöffnet, aber sie bleiben leer. Als Ursache wird (s.o.) nun die Fussball WM ausgemacht, das Desinteresse der Verbraucher, das ich - ohne Beweis! - für allgemein halte, schlicht ignoriert.



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass gerade die Einzelhändler - da vor allem die relativ kleinen Familienbetriebe - von der Streichung profitieren könnten. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Profiteure eher die kleinen Läden wären. Öffnungszeiten vielleicht nicht pauschal verlängert aber dafür "offen bei Klingeln" oder so. Gabs ja früher auch.


Die Familienbetriebe haben nicht das Geld und nicht das Personal für einen Mehrschichtbetrieb. Schon in der Vergangenheit haben diese Läden nur dann die Öffnungszeiten verlängert, wenn sie in Einkaufzentren liegen und vom Centermanagement dazu gezwungen wurden. Die großen Ketten setzen das Personal im Mehrschichtbetrieb ein; allerdings ohne nenneswerte Personalaufstockung - so ganz scheint man an den Erfolg nicht zu glauben. In der Folge sind hier bei den größeren Kaufhäusern Verkäufer/Ansprechpartner Mangelware. Bei Kaufhof im Alstertal waren es am Samstag ganze 3 je Etage an einer zentralen Kasse. Davor eine Schlange von mind. 15 Kunden. Wir haben dann die Sachen zurückgelegt.



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man sich die rund um die Uhr geöffneten Tankstellen anschaut, dann ist bei vielen fast ständig was los. Die Verbraucher sind dann auch gerne bereit, deutlich mehr zu zahlen als tagsüber.


Auch wenn Tankstellen inzwischen Supermärkte mit Benzinverkauf sind: ich kenne keinen, der da mehr als Zigaretten, Zeitungen und gelegentlich einige Getränke oder Süssigkeiten/Salzgebäck kauft. Es mag schlecht organisierte Leute geben, die da noch mehr kaufen und den Mehrpreis in Kauf nehmen. Aber dass sich dies Kaufverhalten nun auf Schuhe, Kleidung, Elektroartikel, Schmuck, optische Geräte, Möbel, Autos usw. übertragen läßt, bezweifle ich derzeit sehr. Wir sind ein Volk von Schnäppchenjägern und achten bei Anschaffungen gewöhlich sehr auf den Preis. Eine steigende Zahl von Menschen muss jeden Cent 2-3 mal umdrehen. Die kaufen bei Aldi und Lidl, nicht bei "Teuerkauf".



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso also nicht die Preise teilen?
> Tagsüber nen Euro für Ware X, nachts 1,50 EUR.


Das gibt es bereits, allerdings andersherum: Sonntags ist es billiger (mit großer Werbung am Samstag in der Zeitung). Ab 16 oder 18 Uhr kann man kostenlos parken, die Preise sind 10% niedriger. Warum? weil die Leute sonst gar keinen Grund hätten zu den Zeiten zu kaufen. Der Einzelhandelsverband Hamburg hat einmal erkannt, dass in der Zeit von 16-20 Uhr 30% des Umsatzes erzielt werden. Die Presse übernahm das und feierte den "Erfolg" längerer Öffnungszeiten. Dumm nur, dass bei einer Öffnung um 10 Uhr dieser Zeitblock 33% der Öffnungszeit darstellt, der Umsatz also gerade nicht sonderlich hoch ist und Vergleichzahlen zu früher in den Berichten fehlten. Ab ca. 18:30 ist das örtliche Einkaufszentrum hier meist gähnend leer. Die Verkäufer lungern da aber noch bis zum Ladenschluß um 20 Uhr herum. 



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz: der Markt würde sich selbst regeln. Keine Nachfrage -> kein Angebot. Nachfrage -> Angebot. Und wenn sichs nicht lohnt, dann ist as Angebot auch tot. Marktwirtschaft in der reinsten Form.


Theoretisch ist das so, weshalb ich - wie schon gesagt - nichts gegen den Wegfall des Gesetzes habe. Nur ist die Dummheit fast grenzenlos. So wie jetzt schon ziemlich unsinnige Öffnungszeiten propagiert und tatsächlich angeboten werden, wird es weiteren Unsinn geben, der teuer ist und nichts bringt, außer mehr oder weniger hitzigen Debatten und Profilierungsversuche von Politikern und Verbandsführern. Wir werden es erleben!

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*

Warten wir mal ab wie es weitergeht.
Die Kunden zu den neuen Öffnungszeiten hinzulocken ist Schwachsinn. Es ist aber bei den großen Unternehmen schon länger erkennbar dass einige Entscheider eine deutliche Realitätsinkompatibilität aufweisen. Man sollte IMHO da tatsächlich dem Markt folgen: wenn keiner kommt einfach den Laden geschlossen lassen.
Hier am Land sind gerade zwischen 17 und 20 Uhr die geöffneten Supermärkte extrem frequentiert.
Ich nutze die Gegelenheit oft wenn ich abends arbeiten muß. Dann muß ich um 19.45 Uhr am Arbeitsplatz sein und nehme mit halt auf dem Weg dort hin noch einen frischen Joghurt oder frisches Obst mit. Der Supermarkt ist dann in der Regel gut gefüllt. Das Personal bestätigt mir auch regelmässig, dass gerade in der Zeit nochmal "die Hölle los" ist.
Die Klamottenläden etc. schließen in der Regel übrigens immer noch um 18 Uhr. Halte ich auch für richtig.

Bei den Familienbetrieben dachte ich eigentlich auch nicht an einen Mehrschichtbetrieb. Mir gings da eher um eine Art "Bereitschaftsdienst" ohne Erfüllungsgarantie. Wenn jemand dringend was braucht wird der Laden halt kurz mal aufgemacht.

Ich kenne Tankstelle die von Kleinigkeiten über Human-Dosenfutter bis hin zu Getränken alles haben. Und in der Regel teurer als ein vergleichbarer Einzelhandel. Gekauft wird aber trotzdem. 

Ansonsten sind wir erschreckenderweise ziemlich einer Meinung...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*

Ich kenne das aus der Jugendzeit auch noch, ein kleiner Familienladen, der alles für den Hausgebrauch hatte und grade für die älteren Leute der Anlaufpunkt war. Dort durfte man sogar am Sonntag an der Haustür klingeln, um kleine vergessene oder durch überraschenden Besuch zu wenig vorhandene Haushaltsartikel zu erwerben. Leider wurde dass dann irgendwann mal abgeschafft, da ein anderer Nachbar sich beschwerte weil dieser Haustürverkauf nicht erlaubt war. Zum Leidwesen des Ladenbesitzers und der anderen Siedlungsbewohner. Grade aber solch ein Angebot wäre sicher für einige  Interessant, wenn das Ladenschlussgesetz nicht mehr existieren würde....


----------



## drboe (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten sind wir erschreckenderweise ziemlich einer Meinung...


Du wirst es sicher überleben! 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*

um auch noch (m)einen Senf dazuzugeben: Es ist extrem schwierig allgemeinverbindliche 
 Aussagen über den Sinn und Unsinn von gesetzlich geregelten  Ladenschlusszeiten zu machen. 
In vielen (den meisten?) Ländern gibt es sie überhaupt nicht (USA, Japan, Canada usw aus eigener Anschauung)

Was mich aber immer wieder stört, dass ein Ordnungsgesetz von Gewerkschaften  
als Arbeitzeitschutzgesetz okkupiert wurde/wird. In allen  anderen  Dienstleistungsbereichen
 gibt es  keine vergleichbaren Regelungen oder hat schon  jemand davon gehört, dass ein Taxifahrer, Feuerwehrmann,  Krankenschwester, Schichtarbeiter oder Polizist 
in den Genuss einer  Fabrik/Straßen/Krankenhausöffnungszeit geraten ist...
cp

PS: auch normale Büromitarbeiter/Arbeiter  kennen derartige "Schutzmechanismen"  nicht...


----------



## drboe (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne das aus der Jugendzeit auch noch, ein kleiner Familienladen, der alles für den Hausgebrauch hatte und grade für die älteren Leute der Anlaufpunkt war. Dort durfte man sogar am Sonntag an der Haustür klingeln, um kleine vergessene oder durch überraschenden Besuch zu wenig vorhandene Haushaltsartikel zu erwerben.


Jupp! das kenne ich auch noch. Diese "Option" war der Grund auch als Student gelegentlich doch beim Krämer unten im Haus zu kaufen, der sonst deutlich zun teuer war. Damit war man für Notfälle (kein Ei, kein Mehl...) meist auf der sicheren Seite. Nun gibt es diese "Tante-Emma-Läden" hier schon lange nicht mehr. Der Lebensmittelbereich ist fest in den Händen von Aldi, Edeka, Lidl, Penny, Toom & Co. An ein Revival glaube ich nicht.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Adele (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*

Dass die Supermärkte gerade zwischen 17 und 20 Uhr ihren größten Kundenandrang haben erstaunt nicht, kommen doch dann gewöhnlich die meisten Leute, Männlein wie Weiblein, von der Arbeit. Ich habe es jedenfalls genossen, dass der Ladenschluss von 18, 30 Uhr auf 20 Uhr erweitert wurde. Immerhin sind die Zeiten vorbei, in denen der Verdiener-Papi tagsüber außer Haus war und die Hausfrau-Mami zum Einkaufen den ganzen Tag zur Verfügung hatte. Die Erweiterung auf 22 Uhr, wie sie im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis im Rahmen zumindest bei den Hit- und Real-Märkten  geprobt wird, halte ich für Blödsinn. Immerhin beginnt nach 20 Uhr des Deutschen liebstes Kind, nämlich das Fernsehprogramm. Zumindest beim hiesigen Hit-Markt ist es nach 20 Uhr brechend leer. Stattdessen hat man hier für diese Zeit zwei Security-Leute engagieren müssen, um etlichen betrunkenen und klauenden Randalieren Herr zu werden. Einzig an den verkaufsoffenen Sonntagen ist es rappelvoll, aber wohl eher um der zehnprozentigen Ermäßigung willen. Die Leid Tragenden sind die Angestellten, die vielleicht irgendwo noch eine Familie haben. 
Interessant ist dabei vielleicht, dass gerade Läden wie Aldi dieses WM-Öffnungszeiten-Theater nicht mit machen.


----------



## drboe (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> In allen  anderen  Dienstleistungsbereichen
> gibt es  keine vergleichbaren Regelungen oder hat schon  jemand davon gehört, dass ein Taxifahrer, Feuerwehrmann,  Krankenschwester, Schichtarbeiter oder Polizist
> in den Genuss einer  Fabrik/Straßen/Krankenhausöffnungszeit geraten ist...
> cp
> ...


Nun, es gab lange Zeit das sogn. Nachtbackverbot (19-7 Uhr), welches frische Brötchenam frühen Morgen in meinr Jugend mehr oder weniger verhinderte, obwohl es Lieferanten in der Nachtbarschaft gegeben hätte. 

Nacht- und Schichtarbeit wird steuerlich bevorzugt, anstatt über höheren Lohn attraktiv gemacht zu werden. Da finden sich dann schon Polizisten, Taxifahrer, Krankenschwestern und andere Schichtarbeiter, die sich an den Fortbestand eines Gesetzes klammern, weil es ein paar Privilegien verheisst. Andere Berufsgruppen können ihre Berufskleidung absetzen. Da gibt es wiederum bemerkenswerte Ausnahmen im Steuerrecht, deren absurde Begründungen ich nie verstanden habe.

Es sind zudem nicht nur Arbeitnehmer(vertreter), die am Ladenschluß festhalten wollen. Auch kleinere Einzelhändler sind dagegen, weil sie es als Schutz vor der Macht der Ketten und Kaufhauskonzerne ansehen. Dabei wäre es u. U. einfach: das Ladenschlußgesetz wird gestrichen und dann wird der in Tarifverträgen festgeschrieben. Da kleinere Familienbetriebe dann wirklich profitieren würden, wenn sie nicht Mitgied der Tarifgemeinschaft sind, wäre ich gespannt, ob sich die IHK dann immer noch so lautstark für die Freigabe der Öffnungszeiten einsetzen würde. Ich vermute allerdings, dass das dann sofort kein Thema mehr wäre.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Bomi (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin beginnt nach 20 Uhr des Deutschen liebstes Kind, nämlich das Fernsehprogramm.


Und es beginnt des Marktkassenräubers Arbeitszeit, wohl wissend, dass die Märkte mit Minimalpersonal besetzt und kaum Kunden unterwegs sind - und dass es schön dunkel zum unerkannten Abhauen ist...


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, es gab lange Zeit das sogn. Nachtbackverbot (19-7 Uhr),


Lange Zeit ist gut.. War mir unbekannt, seit wann es diesen Unfug gab, der sogar  1968 noch von BVerGE abgesegnet wurde.. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nachtbackverbot#


> Das Nachtbackverbot geht zurück auf die Bekanntmachung über die Bereitung von Backwaren des Bundesrats vom 5. Januar *1915*,


nicht der heutige Bundesrat! 


> Mit der Änderung des Ladenschlussgesetzes zum 1. November 1996 wurde auch die Arbeit in Bäckereien und Konditoreien neu geregelt. Hier gelten seitdem, wie für alle anderen Betriebe in Deutschland auch, die Bestimmungen des Arbeitszeitgesetzes, in dem auch die Nachtarbeit geregelt ist. Das Nachtbackverbot wurde damit aufgehoben. Eine Ausnahme für Backbetriebe blieb jedoch bestehen: während allgemein der Zeitraum zwischen 23:00 Uhr und 6:00 Uhr als Nachtzeit definiert ist, gilt dies dort für den Zeitraum von 22:00 Uhr bis 5:00 Uhr.


Nacht ist nicht gleich Nacht...


----------



## Adele (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*

............und es beginnt des Marktkassenräubers Arbeitszeit.....was wiederum bestens zu dem zusätzlichen Kostenfaktor Sicherheitsdienst passt...........


----------



## Heiko (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, es gab lange Zeit das sogn. Nachtbackverbot (19-7 Uhr), welches frische Brötchenam frühen Morgen in meinr Jugend mehr oder weniger verhinderte, obwohl es Lieferanten in der Nachtbarschaft gegeben hätte.


Das Nachtbackverbot ging übrigens von 22 - 04 Uhr.
Und erst ab 5.45 Uhr durfte an Verbraucher verkauft werden.

Auf dem flachen Land war das eigentlich nie ein Thema. Wenn man um 5 Uhr frische Semmeln (!) wollte, dann ging man eben direkt zum Bäcker in die Backstube. Ein Bäcker hier in der Gegend hat sich auf den Bedarf eingestellt und ab ca. 1 Uhr frisches Gebäck an die Diskoheimgeher einer in der Nähe seiner Backstube gelegenen Bäckerei verkauft. Gestört hat das keinen.


----------



## Bomi (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> ............und es beginnt des Marktkassenräubers Arbeitszeit.....was wiederum bestens zu dem zusätzlichen Kostenfaktor Sicherheitsdienst passt...........


Was aber einige Arbeitgeber auch nicht soooo ernst nehmen: Meine Frau arbeitet in einem Supermarkt mit angeschlossenem Getränkemarkt - Supermarkt auf der einen Seite des Zufahrtsweges, Getränkemarkt zusammen mit anderen Geschäften in einem zweiten Gebäude auf der anderen Seite des Weges, dazwischen noch ein großer Parkplatz. Während der Getränkemarkt Samstags bis 20:00 Uhr auf hat, schließen die anderen Geschäfte um 16:00 oder 18:00 Uhr - bis 20:00 Uhr steht dann meist eine einzelne Kassiererin ganz alleine im Getränkemarkt - das lädt, vor allem in den dunklen Herbst-/Winter-Monaten, geradezu zu einem Überfall ein. In einem Supermarkt des gleichen Betreibers mit ähnlicher Konstellation wurde letztes Jahr eine Kassiererin niedergestochen - was den Betreiber aber nicht veranlasst hat, irgendetwas daraus zu lernen. Security gibt es hier und dort nach wie vor nicht und wird es vermutlich auch bei längeren Öffnungszeiten nicht geben. So schieben denn meine Jungs und ich privaten Wachdienst, wenn meine Frau mal wieder die einsame Spätschicht erwischt hat...


----------



## Adele (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*

Tja, zusätzliche Sicheheit würde ja auch die angebliche Gewinnerhöhung schmälern..... Die Illususion von Mehreinnahmen auf Kosten der Angestellten ist ja auch an den nachts geöffneten Tankstellen üblich. Wenn auch einige Tankstellenbetreiber inzwischen, wohl eher   zum Schutz ihrer Einnahmen als zum Schutz ihrer Angestellten, spezielle Nachtschalter installierten, gehören offenbar nächtliche Überfälle auf Tankstellen auch im Rheinland wohl schon zum guten Ton. Dazu kommt unseligerweise eine zunehmende Gewaltbereitschaft gerade bei jungen Tätern.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*

http://sport.ard.de/wm2006/wm/vorort/wdr/news06/29/ladenschluss.jhtml


> Lange Öffnungszeiten und verkaufsoffene Sonntage - der Einzelhandel in NRW hatte sich viel von der WM versprochen. Doch eine Erfolgsstory war die WM längst nicht für alle Ladeninhaber in Köln, Gelsenkirchen und Dortmund.


----------



## drboe (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Ladenschluß*

Ladenhüter Ladenschluss: http://www.taz.de/pt/2006/07/10/a0011.1/text


----------

